# Sounds of the S3



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I realize this is a Sportback, but I imagine these are fairly representative of what we'll hear in our S3 sedans...

All are thanks to two guys on YouTube who are anxiously awaiting delivery of their S3s.

Interior soundtrack:






B&O Upgrade (apologies if it isn't your type of music; I know I intend to pipe heavier stuff through the B&O):






Exhaust at idle and slight load:






Drive-away:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

sounds good!

Off topic though, new A3 is 8V ?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. MkI is 8L, MkII is 8P, MkIII is 8V. I know we've been referring to it as the MQB A3, and while that's true, the generation code seems to be 8V. That's proving helpful in digging up artifacts, at least. 

Basically, that's like the 1J and 1K chassis codes for MkIV and MkV VWs, respectively... and you never see those referred to; they're A4 and A5 or MkIV and MkV. 

We'll see the "8V" designation as a part number prefix on MQB A3-specific OEM parts.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ah ok - need to now update the forum 

8V(olt) e-tron (sorry I laughed a bit)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

LOL! If I had the ability to change it, I would.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

8-valve.

2 valves per cylinder.

It's the throwback model.

(By the way, don't forget that the first in-car video likely has a Soundaktor, so it's not what your car will sound like assuming you're a human and remove it.)


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jsausley said:


> (By the way, don't forget that the first in-car video likely has a Soundaktor, so it's not what your car will sound like assuming you're a human and remove it.)


Pssh.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Dan Halen said:


> LOL! If I had the ability to change it, I would.


Yeah..from my understanding, MQB will be around for the next few decades, until the industry reverts back to the ladder frame.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Here's a random S3 commercial I found earlier...






Note the wheels shown on the car. They're the 19" A3 wheels, but that's clearly an S3.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Here's a random S3 commercial I found earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's odd that with all the attention to detail that went into the design, they decide to add an additional add-on strip of a spoiler onto the existing sheet metal spoiler of the trunk lid (


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Another wacky s3 commercial


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

no offense, it's really nothing special BUT this is perfectly appropriate for an understated sport/lux sedan.

i FAR perfer understated exhaust note in stock cars. if i ever find it lacking, i can always go aftermarket ( but performance first and sound second for me)


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Stumbled upon this last night.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

These videos confirm my first mod... An exhaust the doesn't sound like a broken vacuum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

xbr80bx said:


> These videos confirm my first mod... An exhaust the doesn't sound like a broken vacuum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


:laugh: 

From what we can hear in the videos, it sounds like they did a decent job with it. I've never really thought of a turbo-four as something with a remarkable exhaust note. I don't think this sounds bad; rather, just a bit throaty. I certainly wouldn't want anything louder.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

xbr80bx said:


> These videos confirm my first mod... An exhaust the doesn't sound like a broken vacuum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Assuming this is a DSG S3, the rev limiter kicks in just under 4K RPM when in park. That may explain the somewhat wheezy exhaust note.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

Leke said:


> Assuming this is a DSG S3, the rev limiter kicks in just under 4K RPM when in park. That may explain the somewhat wheezy exhaust note.


good call. i've got a mk5 r32 so i know the woes of the dsg. the situation you're explaining happens when i'm not in N not P. i hope the s3 dsg isn't more restrictive than what i'm working with now.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Professionally edited (commercial) videos and photos really don't do this car any justice. It's _so_ much more handsome when viewed in a candid manner.






Also, here are some great photos taken by the uploader of the videos in Dan's original post.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vibbr/sets/72157634512135583/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Excellent find!

Glad to see a spare tire; hope it means less chance of us seeing them go to standard RFTs.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

The S3 in that video has some UGLY wheels and I'm hoping those seats arent the only option available either.

The Estoril Blue one in the picture gallery is awesome though. I may go with that color if I dont choose an executive yellow or orange.

oh and that guy takes awesome photos. some of the best I've seen of a car.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

MaX PL said:


> The S3 in that video has some UGLY wheels and I'm hoping those seats arent the only option available either.
> 
> The Estoril Blue one in the picture gallery is awesome though. I may go with that color if I dont choose an executive yellow or orange.
> 
> oh and that guy takes awesome photos. some of the best I've seen of a car.


I agree with your sentiments about the wheels. For some reason, all of the A3-family cars at Frankfurt had the chrome wheels. Not sure who signed off on that.:screwy:

The red/black interior you see is optional - at least it is on Audi's UK and German S3 Sportback configurations.

The only seat/trim options you can get on the S3 seem to be the Super Sports seats (black with diamond quilt stitching) or the standard seat you see (black, red/black, or gray) in either leather or leather/alcantara. 

Unfortunately Audi Exclusive isn't available for the A3 family in Canada. I'll likely go with Monsoon Grey or the red shown in the video - Estoril Blue is a little too dark of a blue for me, otherwise, it's still a great choice. Though, I'd _really_ fancy an S3 in Suzuka Grey or Nardo Grey.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, the Frankfurt car didn't really satisfy me. That bling has got to go, and I really don't care for the S-line seats in the S3.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

I was able to get my first S3 sighting today, unfortunately didn't have enough time to snap a picture seeing we were going opposite ways, but I will say this. Youtube videos don't do the sound any justice. It was a hatchback version, but either way it sounded nice and for me had a nice little growl to it as it passed me. Given Ingolstadt is only 2 and half hours away from Stuttgart, I am still waiting to see a A3 or S3 sedan rolling around.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I imagine it will still be a couple months before the S3 sedan is out and about.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

This is an old video, so I apologize if it's a repost. This is one of the better videos out there that show off the car's exhaust note.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

2013 Audi A3 1.8 TFSI Top Speed and Acceleration Test with some sound:


----------

